# Garrett GT35R (Brand New)



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320623594322#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I assume it's a K26/GT35R hybrid?


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

no its a T3 flange 3582


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

5cylindermario said:


> no its a T3 flange 3582


how were you planning on mounting it to your S6?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

not to mention the internal wastegate.........


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

it wasnt internal WG and buying a manifold from 034 with a t3 flange and turbo is sold


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

5cylindermario said:


> it wasnt internal WG and buying a manifold from 034 with a t3 flange and turbo is sold


yeah, I didn't see a wastegate.
Figured you'd do a manifold with the T3 flange, it's not uncommon these days, just not a direct bolt on


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Chapel said:


> yeah, I didn't see a wastegate.
> Figured you'd do a manifold with the T3 flange, it's not uncommon these days, just not a direct bolt on


ROFL......my bad....I was looking at the third pic down, but I didn't enlarge it......it's a pop can....on quick glance it looked like a vacuum pot.....:banghead::laugh:


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

hahahha thats ok man, i had a can just to compare the turbo to it lol cuz some ppl want it compared to something cuz they dont know how big it looks lol 
but i got my self something different in mind that is getting ready for the muscle guys here in Michigan, ppl dont know what these cars can do  :screwy:


----------

